# Hello Guys, Newbie Here!



## Stephen100 (May 8, 2016)

Hello, My names KC, I'm Puertorican, but born and raised in North Philadelphia. 

Decided to join this forum because of everyones knowledge, plus you can never learn too much. 

I am 24. 

Currently off cycle


----------



## the_predator (May 9, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## SeattlesBest (May 10, 2016)

Sup broham. Welcome to this beautiful shit hole!! Enjoy your self, let the boys hang.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Hola...


----------

